# The MOST quiet camo for the Money



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

I did not think this would be so difficult. Here in ALaska, we do not hunt from stands. We almost always spot and stalk. Our weather can be severe and changes rapidly. I was hoping someone could tell me what works for them, especially in wet weather.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Up there you need quiet as well as warm, so I would suggest Cabelas Berber fleece with Wind Shear lining or the Wool Ultimate (I think thats the name) not terribly expensive but wind proof and quiet. Not too bad as far as burrs. Rain gear: I like the cabelas MTO50, Gortex. Fairly quiet, no burrs . If you get rain gear , get the bibs ,not pants . If you bend over during a good rain (with pants) the jacket rides up, the rain runs down in your shorts and WOW! ( not good). Just my 2 cents. BTW the fleece stuff drys fairly quickly if you get caught without your rain gear.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Check into the Gamehide brand of outdoor wear. I've been very satisfied with my Gamehide clothing. http://www.gamehide.com/


----------

